# Creative ways to control water splashes



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi Forum.

I'm currently getting too much flow in the blow hole of my return pipe to the DT and that's causing some undesirable splashes and salt creep on my light fixture. I practically have to wipe/clean my light fixture every few days.

Return pipe runs from the back of the DT, a union connection and into the DT.

Light fixture is sitting on 4 brackets on the DT.

Can anyone suggest what I attach to the return pipe in order to minimize the splashes? I'm thinking some type of cover. The size of return pipe is 1" in diameter. 

Return flow is good so far so I don't want to reduce it in order to avoid the splashes.

Thanks.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

is your return submerged in water?

if so there shouldnt be any splashing.

if it isn't submerge it in the water.


----------



## parrot5 (Jan 6, 2007)

If the return doesn't cause any splashes and submerged, does it still provide enough oxygen exchange? How much water movement is enough?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

parrot5 said:


> If the return doesn't cause any splashes and submerged, does it still provide enough oxygen exchange? How much water movement is enough?


for sure enough. Nobody using return line above the water 
you should not consider return flow as a main flow in the tank. there are power heads for these purposes.

Your return GPH should be enough to support constant level of the water in the tank based on the size of the drain line.

water movement required depends on the types of corals, dead spaces in the tank and etc..

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Gas exchange requires only that the surface is agitated. Don't need to be splashing the water in. That would cause bubbles in the display.

Now, before you just go and submerge the return... Make sure that the sump can handle the water during a power out. The submerged return will now syphon water to the sump until it sucks in some air. If you need to (and you should anyways just to be sure) you can drill a couple holes in the side of the return just under the water line. This will reduce how much water backflows in a power out.


----------



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

caker_chris said:


> is your return submerged in water?
> 
> if so there shouldnt be any splashing.
> 
> if it isn't submerge it in the water.


return is submerged under water, about 1 inch below water surface.

I guess flow is quite strong, hence the splashing


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

if it is submerged try putting it a bit lower or directing it downward. if you cant do that try to make a hood that will keep the water from going to the surface.

Some power heads such as the maxi jet have them for directing water. You can have yours to keep the water from agitating the water too much. You want some surface agitation but not so much that it is splashing all over the place.


----------

